# Preamplificador para microfono con phantom



## negrus06 (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola gente soy nuevo en este foro y tambien en el tema electronica, lo q estoy buscando es como hacer un preamplificador para microfono con phantom power, para utilizarlo con unos microfonos condensadores, si es posible varias entradas XLR, con control de volumen... se podra che?...
Es para conectarlo luego a una pc, por lo tanto tambien lo utilizaria para microfonos dinamicos, y para una guitarra con XLR...
Desde ya muchas gracias...

JR


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2008)

Si te estas iniciando me parece que un previo de alta calidad para microfono a condensador es un poco avanzado

El previo podria ser este
http://estaticos.poblenet.com/01/esquemas/esq150/preamplificador para microfono bajo ruido.gif

La fuente del mic 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7498


----------



## negrus06 (Ago 25, 2008)

Bueno gracias fogonazo, y con q me aconsejas q empiece? mi intensión es poder entrar a la pc, con buena calidad, por lo menos dos preamp, y lo de phantom lo dejo para mas adelante...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2008)

Este seria como para un microfono dinámico, tiene respuesta plana dentro de 0,1db desde 10Hz a 200KHz, te dara unos 200mV de salida con 0,5mV de entrada.
Variando R7 puedes aumentar o disminuir la ganacia.


----------



## crimson (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola amigos, dejo aquí un link. Funciona bien, ya lo probé.
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm


----------



## crimson (Ago 26, 2008)

Este también funciona
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24.htm


----------



## negrus06 (Ago 26, 2008)

Bueno muchas gracias a los dos, ya voy a probar de hacer alguno y despues les cuento. Gracias..

Jr


----------



## crimson (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola, esto es para conectar un micrófono tipo phantom a una consola que no tiene esta posibilidad.


----------



## negrus06 (Ago 30, 2008)

Bueno gente creo q me decidí, y voy a hacer uno de los q mando Crimson, lo q si me gustaría saber es si este tamaño es el original o sea el q va a quedar, y también si crimson tenes algunas fotos del terminado, por favor subilas, como pa' ver... y ademas q me cuentes un poquito q tal funciona, "0" ruido?... Gracias y disculpen las molestias...


----------



## crimson (Sep 1, 2008)

Hola Negrus06, el último que mandaste anda bien, se lo armé a un amigo (LW9DTR) que compró un micrófono SAMSON de esos lindos, con resortes, para conectar a su transmisor de AM y funciona muy bien, sin ruidos y con amplio rango dinámico. El Phantom con fuente lo hice para un amigo que tenía un mic condensador y una consola simple con entrada plug de 1/4 y el sin fuente para una locutora de Nuñez que tiene un pequeño estudio para propagandas, y compró un Audio Technica AT400 y tenía una consola DBA con entrada Canon pero sin posibilidad de Phantom. Pero estuve flojo, no le saqué fotos a todos estos inventos. Tengo que hacer un archivo. La Placa que mandaste yo la imprimí con Corel desde un .bmp y salió bien, siempre por las dudas apoyo un integrado encimna de los agujeritos del mismo para ver si está a escala.


----------



## negrus06 (Sep 1, 2008)

ok, mil gracias por tu tiempo y por el de todos los q estan en este gran foro, cuando lo tenga listo les cuento...

Jr


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 3, 2009)

para hacer una phantom para un previo portátil...una posbilidad puede ser hacer un stepup con una pila de 9v por ejemplo...pero..

¿como veis usar 4 pilas recargables de 12v? que existir existen...


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 3, 2009)

Hay que ver, muchas consolas que supuestamente cumplen con la norma XLR mandan voltajes más bajos (24v por lo general si no me equivoco). Depende de lo que le quieras conectar si va a funcionar con menor voltaje o no.

Yo el bajo lo uso con la norma XLR y conector Canon con Phantom Power, y con 9v de una batería funciona perfecto, así como con los 48v de una consola, pero depende del circuito. Supongo que si es un mic de condensador tal vez funcione con 9v, es cuestión de probar.



Saludos.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 7, 2009)

no sé pero supongo que si es una norma, si no se aplican los 48v a un micrófono de condensador cuyo previo interno está diseñado para funcionar con ese voltaje...no creo que responda igual si se le aplica menor voltaje...

de hecho cuántos mA tienen que tener esos 48v?


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 8, 2009)

Puede diseñarse para que funcione con un rango amplio de voltajes.


Mucho no creo que pueda consumir, a 48v, tan solo 50mA son ya 2.5w disipados en el micrófono. Deben ser un par de mA nada más. Además un pre no necesita demasiada potencia para funcionar.



Saludos.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 8, 2009)

entonces qué te parece hacer una phantom portátil con 4 pilas de 9 voltios? es decir 36v...aunque no sé si tendría demasiados amperios...

de todas formas mi micro de condensador es este:

http://www.oktava-online.com/mk319.htm

y especifica que necesita 48v.

estoy pensando en una alimentación portátil, también hay pilas de 12 v por lo que con 4 lo tendría solucionado...cierto??


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, lindo micrófono, la verdad muy lindo. ¿Cuánto te dolió? 

Si, podrías probar con cuatro baterías de 9v, seguramente funciona. Es más, te diría que primero pruebes solo con dos baterías, seguramente también funcione.

Ahí en la página dice que consume solo 8mA.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 8, 2009)

el micrófono no es caro la verdad, unos 150 euros....pero lo he modificado cambiándole los componentes por unos de mejor calidad, condenadores etc y suena increible la verdad....

probaré lo que dices con sólo 2 pilas.

gracias por lo de los 8mA no me había fijado!!


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 10, 2009)

con dos de 9v funciona, pero como era de esperar no funciona con la ganancia adecuada.

creo que la solucion para una phantom portatil es usar 4 pilas de 12v  o un stepup pero ya lo veo mas complicado..

por cierto, es necesario que colocar los condensadores para eliminar la contínua? o hay otra forma de no usa condensadores en la señal, por ejemplo si usamos transformador de entrada harían falta condensadores igualmente o hay un método diferente?

un saludo

segun este esquema si se usa transformador de entrada no haria falta?

http://www.hispasonic.com/comunidad/download/file.php?id=80846&mode=view

para el circuito que estoy montando uso un transformador de entrada sowter.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 10, 2009)

rectifico...


con 9v funciona perfectamente!!

lo he probado con el transformador, sólo con dos resistencias de 10k y la pila de 9v...

haré pruebas alimentándolo con la phanton de la interface de audio y de mi previo con phantom y las subo...ok?


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 11, 2009)

Pues con mucho gusto, sería interesante ver las muestras.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 11, 2009)

sí, subiré algo, aunque de momento tengo un zumbido que no sé si viene por la electrostática del transformador d entrada....investigaré..


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 27, 2009)

DriX aquí he subido una muestra:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/previo-micro-transformadores-23821/index2.html

de momento la phantom va con 9v, suena bien, pero quizá suene mejor el micro con más voltaje....probaré con las 4 pilas recargables de 12v que suelen llevar cámaras fotográficas...y otra posibilidad sería esta:

http://www.banzaimusic.com/EH-40V-DC-EU-100mA.html

un transformador de 40v...suficiente para la phantom...supongo que será una fuente regulada en condiciones y no meterá ruido porque es un transformador para pedales Electro Harmonix, marca de calidad.

un saludo!


----------



## enrique courtade (May 21, 2010)

Hola, alguien podría decirme como hago para conectar la salida de este preamplificador:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm


 a una ficha miniplug 3.5 para ingresarlo a la pc sin pasar por una consola, porque ahí solo dice salida de línea?

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## crimson (May 21, 2010)

Hola Enrique, las placas de audio no tienen una sensibilidad estándar, por lo que conviene hacerla ingresar por  medio de un preset, para controlar que no distorsione. Hay que hablar fuerte por el micrófono y escuchar por el preview del programa de grabación que estés usando que se escuche con claridad. Saludos C


----------



## manarevalo (Sep 23, 2011)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y ps tal vez no me respondan esta pregunta pero es que la verdad necesito una mano con este cuento tan bueno!!!... la cuestion es que hice un preamplificador para un microfono de contacto, el preamplificador trabaja a 30 voltios pero quiero hacer que funcione con el phantom de mi consola y no se que debo hacer 





este es el circuito del preamplificador que hice. Gracias


----------



## crimson (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola Manarevalo, bienvenido al Foro, una forma (que usa tmbién Rodd Elliot en su Direct Injection bOX) es la que te envío en el dibujo, por la pata 2 vienen los +48V y el audio, se separan por dos resistencias, la de 100 ohm al audio (salida del pre) y la de 6K8 va al zener de 30V (con uno de ½ W está bien), con esto alimentás el preamplificador.     Saludos C


----------



## manarevalo (Sep 23, 2011)

Crimson muchisimas gracias me acabas de salvar el dia! agradezco tu respuesta la verdad es lo que necesitaba.
aunque solo tengo una pregunta mas, el pin 3 no importa si no lo conecto?? es que no se si estoy mal pero creo que tocaria conectarlo a algo para que sea una salida balanceada ya que en el manual de mi consola dice que las salidas de los mics o instrumentos deben ser balanceadas para que funcionen con el phantom

Gracias por la ayuda!!!!


----------



## crimson (Sep 24, 2011)

Hola manarevalo, usás la pata 2 porque el preamplificador que armaste es desbalanceado, a lo sumo podés poner la pata 3 a masa vía un capacitor no-polarizado de 10uF. Si querés que la salida sea balanceada tenés que armar la caja directa de Rodd Elliot, que desfasa las salidas para que pueda eliminarse el ruido en la consola. Saludos C


----------



## manarevalo (Sep 24, 2011)

Muchas gracias crimson!
estan muy buenos los planos!!
me son de gran utilidad 
me pondre a trabjar!!!!!


----------



## Sophield (Oct 15, 2011)

Hola muchachos soy nueva en este asunto de la electronica y pues me toca hacer un phantom para un microfono y ps ya lo monte y todo pero no funcion a la salida me da 25V y la verdad no se porq seria queria ver si me podrian ayudar en la pag esta el plano que utilice...
http://www.extremecircuits.net/2010/05/48v-phantom-microphone-power-supply.html#comment-form
 y pues tambien queria saber si el preamplificador de subio crimson si funciona este http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm y si solo tendria q imprimir el PCB y montarlo en vaquela Gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2011)

Sophield dijo:


> Hola muchachos soy nueva en este asunto de la electronica y pues me toca hacer un phantom para un microfono y ps ya lo monte y todo pero no funcion a la salida me da 25V ...






¿ Y que tensión tienes sobre *C5* ?


----------



## Sophield (Oct 15, 2011)

Si desconecto el TL me da 36V y si lo conecto me baja a 27V


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2011)

1) Verifica que el TL783 se encuentre bien conectado según datasheet. --> Probar
2) Desconecta el LED --> Probar
3) Reemplaza el TL783 --> Probar


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 1, 2017)

crimson dijo:


> Si querés que la salida sea balanceada tenés que armar la caja directa de Rodd Elliot, que desfasa las salidas para que pueda eliminarse el ruido en la consola. Saludos C


 Que tal Crimson, hice este circuito de preamplificador de Mic, y en la salida le puse la caja directa que mencionas, pero con alimentación externa, no con phantom, sólo que siento que tiene un poco de distorción, ya probé la caja directa con un bajo eléctrico y de igual manera tiene distorción, no se oye clarito. Que puedo hacer?, necesito balancear la señal, agradeceré mucho su ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2017)

blues light4u dijo:


> Que tal Crimson, hice este circuito de preamplificador de Mic, y en la salida le puse la caja directa que mencionas, pero con alimentación externa, no con phantom, sólo que siento que tiene un poco de distorción, ya probé la caja directa con un bajo eléctrico y de igual manera tiene distorción, no se oye clarito. Que puedo hacer?, necesito balancear la señal, agradeceré mucho su ayuda.



Como presupones se puede opinar sin ver:
¿ Que armaste ?
¿ Como lo armaste ?
¿ Con que señal que lo estas alimentando ?
¿ Con que fuente lo estas alimentando ?
¿ Como describes la distorsión ?


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 2, 2017)

El circuito es un preamplificador para micrófono, sólo es un opamp con 3 resistencias y 2 capacitores, configurado como amplificador diferencial, puse el diagrama arriba adjunto, aquí lo dejo otra vez. 
La señal es la de un simple micrófono marca Shure conectado al circuito. 
Todo lo alimento con una fuente simétrica de +/- 15v. 
La distorción la describo como cuando tiene demasiado volumen algo que escuchas. Es casi imperceptible. Se escucha como una guitarra con muy poco distor. 
La conexión es así. 
1 preamp mic
2 pot de volumen
3 caja directa de Rod Elliot
4 Mixer 
5 amplificador.
La caja directa la modifiqué, le quité las resistencias de 6.8k, capacitores, y la alimentación la puse en la pata 4 y 8 del opamp. Funciona, pero tiene esa distorción.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2017)

Hay que hacer pruebas:

1) Con potenciómetro de volumen casi totalmente cerrado ¿ Como se escucha ?
2) Si aplicas señal de línea a la entrada de la caja directa ¿ Como se escucha ?
3) ¿ Reformaste el previo para trabajar con fuente de tierra virtual ?


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 2, 2017)

Si, con un pot casi cerrado apenas y se escucha la distorción, pero si se percibe, con Señal de línea tiene muy poca distorción también, alto o bajo volumen, como cuando un capacitor de aislamiento de dc se carga, pero muy poco. si, mas bien modifiqué el circuito de di box para trabajar con tierra normal de fuente simétrica. No le dejé las resistencias de 6.8k en las patas 4 y 8 porque no funciona el circuito. En el segundo comentario puse el diagrama como lo dejé.
Estaba pensando que estoy usando el LM358, y ahora que recuerdo en el texto dice algo de "un poco de distorción" pero no pensé que tanto. Probaré cambiando el LM358 por el TL081, a ver si se le quita, y les comento.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2017)

blues light4u dijo:


> Si, con un pot casi cerrado apenas y se escucha la distorción, pero si se percibe, con Señal de línea tiene muy poca distorción también, alto o bajo volumen, como cuando un capacitor de aislamiento de dc se carga, pero muy poco. si, mas bien modifiqué el circuito de di box para trabajar con tierra normal de fuente simétrica. No le dejé las resistencias de 6.8k en las patas 4 y 8 porque no funciona el circuito. En el segundo comentario puse el diagrama como lo dejé.
> Estaba pensando que estoy usando el LM358, y ahora que recuerdo en el texto dice algo de "un poco de distorción" pero no pensé que tanto. Probaré cambiando el LM358 por el TL081, a ver si se le quita, y les comento.


No creo que el inconveniente provenga del operacional.
Si piensas cambiar coloca un *TL071*
Revisa el conexionado del previo.


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 2, 2017)

Ya lo cambié. Sigue la distorción. Será que está "amplificando" mucho la señal del mic?, pero y el bajo?, encontré este diagrama se ve que lo modificó el autor. Los zeners son para bajar el volumen de entrada?, para limitarlo?. El bajo lo había conectado directo a la caja


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2017)

blues light4u dijo:


> Ya lo cambié. Sigue la distorción. Será que está "amplificando" mucho la señal del mic?, pero y el bajo?, encontré este diagrama se ve que lo modificó el autor. Los zeners son para bajar el volumen de entrada?, para limitarlo?. El bajo lo había conectado directo a la caja


Hola a todos , jo creo que lo problema estas en conectar lo tierra de entrada y salida en la rama negativa de alimentación del AmOp (pino 4). 
Lo mas correcto es conectar la tierra de entrada y salida en lo punto central de alimentación (pino 5) .
! Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2017)

blues light4u dijo:


> Ya lo cambié. Sigue la distorción. Será que está "amplificando" mucho la señal del mic?, pero y el bajo?, encontré este diagrama se ve que lo modificó el autor. Los zeners son para bajar el volumen de entrada?, para limitarlo?. El bajo lo había conectado directo a la caja



Los zener son para proteger la entrada del operacional, limitan la tensión de entrada a ±5,5V aproximadamente.


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 2, 2017)

Ok. Entiendo. Las tierras de entrada y salida las tengo al punto central. De hecho funciona bien al 95 % pero tiene esa pequeña distorciòn.


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 3, 2017)

Bien, bueno después de mucho probar, soldar y desoldar, finalmente pude quitar la distorsión, sólo aumenté el valor de la resistencia de salida de la caja directa y se le quitó, entiendo que se debía a que estaba entrando demasiada tensión a los pre-amplificadores de la mixer y eso era lo que hacía que distorsionara. Ahora voy a probarlo en otra mixer y veremos que pasa, muchas gracias por la ayuda amigos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2017)

¿ Que resistencia aumentaste ? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 155012​
¿ Que entrada de la mezcladora estás empleando ?


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 3, 2017)

Bien, cambié R8 Y R9 por 5.6k, estoy usando la entrada de Micrófono normal de la Mixer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2017)

blues light4u dijo:


> Bien, cambié R8 Y R9 por 5.6k, estoy usando la entrada de Micrófono normal de la Mixer.



​
La señal de salida de este artefacto debe entrar a la mezcladora por línea o auxiliar. Ya estas amplificando el micrófono con el TL071.


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 3, 2017)

Si, es cierto. Pero, recuerda que tenía el mismo problema con instrumento, y en eventos, todo se conecta al snake para llevarlo hasta el canon de la mixer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2017)

blues light4u dijo:


> Si, es cierto. Pero, recuerda que tenía el mismo problema con instrumento, y en eventos, todo se conecta al snake para llevarlo hasta el canon de la mixer.



No le hace, puedes conectar la salida pertinente de la manguera a una entrada de línea.

Suponiendo que aplique 1mV a la entrada del previo (TL071) en la salida habrá algo mas de 120mV, la etapa inversora de fase no afecta el valor de la señal.
Con mas de 100mV saturas cualquier etapa de micrófono y en caso de no llegar a saturar, sonará distorsionado.


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 3, 2017)

Si, eso había hecho, ponerle un pequeño cable convertidor de canon a plug-trs y listo, funcionaba bien, pero quiero ahorrarme ese problema, jaja.


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 7, 2017)

Bueno, realmente fogonazo tienes razón, también modifiqué la resistencia de realimentación del pre-amp, la puse como en 3.3k, y efectivamente la distorción se fue. Sólo quisiera saber si puedo poner una resistencia de 100k de la entrada (+) a tierra y de la (-) a tierra, para quitarle el voltaje dc que todavía tiene aún con los capacitores de .47uF. Afectará en el balanceo? O en algo?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2017)

blues light4u dijo:


> Bueno, realmente fogonazo tienes razón, también modifiqué la resistencia de realimentación del pre-amp, la puse como en 3.3k, y efectivamente la distorción se fue. Sólo quisiera saber si puedo poner una resistencia de 100k de la entrada (+) a tierra y de la (-) a tierra, para quitarle el dc que todavía tiene aún con los capacitores de .47uF. Afectará en el balanceo? O en algo?.



No hay inconveniente en colocar esos 100KΩ.
Solo que yo colocaría un valor mayor, unos 270KΩ. 

Ninguno de esos valores tendrá mala influencia en el funcionamiento.

Como regla general los amplificadores diferenciales conviene montarlos con resistencias metal-film al 1% para mantener simetría de ganancia.


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 7, 2017)

Ok, perfecto. Voy a ver si encuentro esas resistencias. Gracias por la info. Incluso voy a probar bajando mas la resistencia de retroalimentación. O poniendo un pot.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Como regla general los amplificadores diferenciales conviene montarlos con resistencias metal-film al 1% para mantener simetría de ganancia.



Esas resistencias en los previos de alta ganancia mejoran la "Figura de ruido".


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 7, 2017)

Las voy a buscar, creo que por aquí les llaman de precisión. Si no hay, las mandaré traer del DF. hoy CDMX.


----------



## blues light4u (Abr 7, 2017)

Hay una cosa que tengo duda. La distorsión se fue. Sin embargo el volumen es mucho. Entonces tengo esta teoría, si configuro mi pre-amp para que entregue lo mismo que recibe y luego lo conecto a la caja directa, me comentas que los opams entregan el mismo voltaje que reciben, pero en contra-fase, verdad?, si el preamp entrega un voltaje de .100v, entonces cada uno de los opamps me entregará +.100v y - .100v, correcto?, si lo conecto a un pre-amp igual al que hice entonces según este calculador, tendré el doble del voltaje a la salida, aunque lo configure con todas las resistencias iguales y la ganancia sea 1. Estoy en lo correcto?


----------

